# [gelöst]Kernelmodul vboxdrv

## Niniveh

Hallo

Ich bin Gentoo-Anfänger mit äußerst bescheidenen Englischkenntnissen und habe ein Problem mit Vbox.

Vielelicht könnt ihr mir helfen.

Gestern erkannte ich eine Fehlermeldung beim booten des neuen Kernels genkernel-x86_64-2.6.25-gentoo-r7:

faild to load vboxdrv

Heute testete ich dann eben mal Vbox und sie funktioniert tatsächlich nicht.

Anscheinend fehlen im neuen Kernel vbox-Kernelmodule, obwohl ich den Kernel mit genkernel all gebacken habe.

Ich dachte, da sei alles dabei.

Hier die Vbox-Fehlermeldung:

```
VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Re-setup the kernel module by executing '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' as root.

VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED).

Fehlercode: 0x80004005

Komponente: Console

Interface: IConsole {d5a1cbda-f5d7-4824-9afe-d640c94c7dcf}

```

Eine deutschsprachige Seite fand ich nicht für die Bootfehlermeldung.

Ein USE-Flag vboxdrv gibt es auch nicht.

"modprobe vboxdrv" ist anscheinend auch keine Lösung:

```
modprobe vboxdrv

FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
```

Und die Datei/Link /dev/vboxdrv gibt es auch nicht.

Mittels locate finde ich nur einmal den Begriff vboxdrv:

/lib64/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/misc/vboxdrv.ko

Kann mir jemand sagen was nun zu tun ist?

Ich vermute, dass es nicht schwer ist, nur verstehe ich zu wenig von der Sache   :Confused: 

Vielen Dank

----------

## Max Steel

virtualbox-modules reinstallieren.

Davor empfehle ich ein emerge -a modules-rebuild

Und als nächstes jedes deine externen Kernelmodule neu backen, z.B. Grafiktreiber (nvidia o. ati) oder ähnliches.

Und die nächsten male einfach modules-rebuild rebuild (wobei du erstmal die verwendete db dafür füttern musst, das geht per remerge).

----------

## Niniveh

Danke Max

Wie empfohlen machte ich zuerst ein

emerge -a modules-rebuild

Es lag aber nicht an:

```
emerge -av modules-rebuild

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies |

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "modules-rebuild".
```

Dann ein:

emerge -av virtualbox-modules

Nvidiadrivers war schon installiert und läuft.

Vbox läuft leider noch immer nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> Und die nächsten male einfach modules-rebuild rebuild (wobei du erstmal die verwendete db dafür füttern musst, das geht per remerge).

 

Das bezieht sich wohl auf künftige Kernelupdates?

Ich finde auch keine vernünftige deutschsprachige Anleitung, die mir erklärt was genau modules-rebuild rebuild und remerge bedeutet. db = Datenbank? Die von emerge?

Ich kann nur ahnen aber ich wüsste es liegen genau.

----------

## Baer69

Hallo,

wenn Du ein externes Kernelmodul einbinden möchtest ist selbiges an den jeweiligen Kernel gebunden. Sobald Du einen neuen Kernel baust fehlt diesem natürlich das entsprechende Modul. Du hast 2 Möglichkeiten - entweder Du kennst die einzelnen Pakete und rufst diese einfach mit 

```
emerge -av package
```

 nocheinmal auf oder überlässt die Arbeit 

```
emerge -av module-rebuild
```

 Dieses "merkt" sich die externen Kernelmodule in einer Datenbank und baut sie mittels 

```
module-rebuild rebuild
```

für den jeweiligen Kernel.

FG, BM

----------

## Niniveh

Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Erklärung Baer69  :Razz: 

Ok, ich versuchte spaßeshalber erneut ein emerge -av module-rebuild.

Ich weiß nicht warum, aber dieses mal fand es etwas zum mergen:

```
emerge -av module-rebuild

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/module-rebuild-0.5  0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y
```

Und jetzt läuft vbox

 :Razz:   :Razz: 

Vielen Danke nochmals an euch beiden.

----------

## Evildad

Dieses mal hat es etwas gefunden weil Du module-rebuild ohne "s" getippt hast.

----------

